# SPS Analyzer



## Megablubb

Hallo,

ich habe den Auftrag einen SPS Analyzer zu finden, um sporadisch auftretende Fehler zu finden. Er sollte S5, S7 und Sinumerik kompatibel sein. Ganz wichtig ist, dass er einfach zu Handhaben ist, also das selbst Maschinenführer es Bedienen können, er sollte eine größere Zeitspanne aufzeichnen können, mindestens 8 Kanäle mit einbeziehen und eine Reaktionszeit von ungefähr 10 ms aufweisen.

Ich habe mich schon über einige Analyzer informiert und wollte einfach mal wissen ob ihr mir was empfehlen könnt oder mir einfach ein paar Infos generell über Fehlersuche mit den Analyzern geben könnt, da ich gestern zum ersten mal gehört habe das es so etwas überhaupt gibt 

Informationen habe ich mir bis jetzt über den SPS analyzer pro 5, AutoSpy, IBA- Analyzer, Agentpro und WinPLC- Analyzer eingeholt. Aber trotzdem hilft mir das alles nicht viel weiter..

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Liebe Grüße
Mega


----------



## joergel

Hallo,

wir benutzen den SPS Analyser 5 Pro von AUTEM.
Hat sich bei uns bewährt, die Dauer der Aufzeichnung ist frei einstellbar. 
Variablen sind einfach per Drag and Drop aus der importieren Zuli einzufügen. Wir arbeiten gerne damit. 

Ich schließe mal aus, dass eure Maschinenführer zu lesende Variablen anlegen sollen. Ich denke das Softwaretool erklärt sich für jemanden der vom Fach ist von selbst. Wenn sog. Projekte angelegt werden, so kann recht einfach eine Aufzeichnung von den Mitarbeitern gestartet und gestoppt werden.

Meist benutzen wir den Analyser über Ethernet Treiber, leider geht das für S5 Steuerungen nicht. Zu Sinumerik kann ich nichts sagen da wir diese Steuerungen nicht im Einsatz haben.

Grüße,


----------



## Megablubb

danke für deinen schnellen Beitrag.
Ich hatte leider vergessen zu erwähnen, dass AUTEM bis jetzt unser Favorit ist, ich aber einen kostengünstigeren finden soll, der aber von den Leistungen mithalten kann.

Es geht im großen und ganzen darum, das an einer unserer Anlagen desöfteren ein sporadischer Fehler auftritt, der bis jetzt nicht gefunden wurde. Um in Zukunft solche Fehler schneller zu beseitigen sollte gegebenfalls ein Maschinenführer selbst Hand anlegen können.

Die Software sollte entweder über eine RS232, MPI, Profibus oder Ethernet Schnittstelle gekoppelt werden.


----------



## MeTh

Hallo Megablubb,

wir verwenden auch von Autem den SPS Analyzer Pro 5.
Da wir Prozesse unserer Anlagen überwachen und damit Abläufe verbessern können, hat sich meine Firma mittlerweile den 3 Analyzer gekauft.

Ist ein bisschen teurer, lohnt sich aber, wenn man die Externe AD-USB Box nutzt, oder Unterschiedliche Hersteller nutzen möchte (B&R, S5, S7, ...).

Hab damit leider keine Erfahrung, denke aber, wenn du nur Softwaremäßig mitloggen willst sollte es auch eine Günstigere Software tun (siehe Werbung oben - sollten die Herren von Deltelogic oder MHJ, die glaube ich auch hier im Forum vertreten, sich mal zu Ihren Produkten äußern).

An sonsten gibt es glaube ich auch von vielen Herstellern Demo-Versionen.

LG und viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche - MeTh.


----------



## fr4nk

Hallo,

wir hatten 2.249 eus für den Analyzer + Treiber/Lizenz bezahlt

1 ANA5000 Grundmodul SPS-ANALYZER pro 5 - Erstlizenz 1.245,-
USB License-Key Dongle, Manual, CD

1 ANA5230 SPS-Treiber Siemens SIMATIC S7 - Erstlizenz 599,-
MPI/PPI + PROFIBUS, zyklusgenau

1 ANA5240 SPS-Treiber Siemens SIMATIC S7 - Erstlizenz 599,-
Industrial Ethernet TCP/IP / PROFINET, zyklusgenau

Angebot:
1 ANA5324 Value-Pack SPS-ANALYZER pro 5 - S7 - Erstlizenz 2.249,-


----------



## b1k86-DL

Hallo Megablubb,

hier Technische Infos zu unserem SPS-Analyser AutoSPy von DELTALOGIC:

Diagnose von sporadischen Störungen
Langzeiterfassung verdächtiger Signale
Triggerung auf bekannte Fehlerwirkungen
Konzentration auf bestimmte Zeitabschnitte
Messung der Dauer von Prozessschritten
Vereinfachte Produktionsoptimierung
Unterstützung bei Applikationserstellung, Test und Validierung der Software

Für die S7
Grundmodul: SPS-Analyser AutoSPy Einzellizenz USB  990,-
+ AutoSPy-Treiber S7-300/400 zyklusgenau 590,-
und/oder
+ AutoSPy-Treiber S7-300/400 abtastgenau 390,-

Für die S5
Grundmodul: SPS-Analyser AutoSPy Einzellizenz USB  990,-
+ AutoSPy-Treiber S5 zyklusgenau 590,-

Die Demo steht Ihnen unter folgendem Link zur Verfügung:
http://www.deltalogic.de/downloads/SetupAutoSPy.zip

Hoffe das hilft Ihnen weiter. Bei Fragen einfach kurz melden.

Benjamin Kliegel
DELTALOGIC


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Und selbstverständlich kann ein Grundmodul beim AutoSPy auch die Treiber der S7 und der S5 und ... haben.

Um welche Sinumerik handelt es sich? Was soll den von der Sinumerik geloggt werden? Nur aus der PLC oder auch aus der NCK?


----------



## Megablubb

Guten Morgen,

ja, der SPS Analyser 5 Pro von AUTEM kostet einiges :-D deswegen soll ich ja eine Option finden..

vielen Dank b1k86-DL für deine Infos, haben mir sehr weitergeholfen. Werde mir auch die Demoversion anschauen um einen Einblick zu erhalten. Wie ist denn die Reaktionszeit beim AutoSPy? Und wie viele Kanäle kann ich gleichzeitig überwachen/analysieren/aufnehmen?

was genau von der Sinumerik geloggt werden soll weiß ich nicht, mir wurde nur gesagt das es Hilfreich wäre wenn das ginge.


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Megablubb schrieb:


> was genau von der Sinumerik geloggt werden soll weiß ich nicht, mir wurde nur gesagt das es Hilfreich wäre wenn das ginge.



Wenn möglich mal in Erfahrung bringen, was in diesem Bereich genau von Interesse ist. Denn vielleicht kommt das dann in einer der nächsten Versionen in den AutoSPy rein.


----------



## Megablubb

Ok, ich habe noch einmal nachgefragt. Es sollen Ein- und Ausgänge geloggt werden. Unter PLC verseh ich doch das Prozessleitsystem, aber NCK sagt mir nichts.


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Megablubb schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe noch einmal nachgefragt. Es sollen Ein- und Ausgänge geloggt werden. Unter PLC verseh ich doch das Prozessleitsystem, aber NCK sagt mir nichts.



Die Sinumerik besteht grob aus zwei Teilen, der PLC (= SPS) und der NCK (= NC-Kern). Die eine steuert, die andere fährt (sehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt). Beide reden auch miteinander, aber beide haben auf Grund ihrer unterschiedlichen Aufgaben auch unterschiedliche Variablen.
Wenn es nur um die E/As geht, handelt es sich wohl um einen Zugriff auf den PLC-Teil. Dieser wird von AutoSPy schon heute unterstützt.


----------



## WeissT

*WinPLC-Analyzer*

Nachfolgend eine Auswahl an Features des WinPLC-Analyzers:

-WinPLC-Analyzer besitzt umfangreiche Instrumentarien um auch Aufzeichnungen über z.B. Wochen zu tätigen und auszuwerten.

-WinPLC-Analyzer kann Offlineaufzeichnungen anfertigen, dies bedeutet, man setzt einen Trigger für das Ereignis und muss das Notebook nicht an der Anlage belassen. Ist das Ereignis aufgetreten, dann kann die Aufzeichnung aus der SPS geladen und ausgewertet werden.

-WinPLC-Analyzer unterstützt sog. Snapshots. Dabei kann der Anwender triggergesteuert den Status ganzer Operandenbereiche (z.B. MB10 bis MB100, DB10.DBB0 bis DB10.DBB30 usw.) einfrieren, welche ansonsten nicht aufgezeichnert werden. Danach kann man diese Operandenbereiche ähnlich einer Status-Variable-Tabelle auswerten. Dies bedeutet, man kann innerhalb der eingefrorenen Operandenbereiche beliebige Bit, Byte Wort und DWort-Konstrukte definieren und den Status in beliebigen Zahlenformaten anzeigen lassen.

-WinPLC-Analyzer protokolliert bei der Aufzeichnung den UStack und den BStack, sofern die CPU bei der Aufzeichnung in den STOP-Zustand übergeht. Somit kann auch Tage danach der UStack und BStack zum Zeitpunkt des Stops ausgewertet werden.

-WinPLC-Analyzer unterstützt umfangreiche Benutzermeldungen. Damit kann der Anwender im Vorfeld einer Aufzeichnung Trigger definieren, welche bei der Aufzeichnung eine Benutzermeldung erzeugen sollen. Der Anwender kann somit sehr schnell erkennen, ob das für ihn interessante Ereignis aufgetreten ist oder nicht. Dabei muss lediglich ein Blick in die Tabelle der Benutzermeldungen geworfen werden.

-Alle Triggerbedingungen im WinPLC-Analyzer werden in S7-AWL definiert. Der Anwender muss somit keine neue Sprache erlernen, sondern kann die Sprache verwenden, die er täglich einsetzt. Dabei steht der gesamte S7-Befehlsvorrat zur Verfügung. Einzige Einschränkung: Es muss linear programmiert werden, es können also keine Bausteine aufgerufen werden.

-WinPLC-Analyzer unterstützt Routing. Dies bedeutet, es können auch Signale einer CPU aufgezeichnet werden, welche nicht direkt mit dem WinPLC-Analyzer verbunden sind.

-Der in WinPLC-Analyzer enthaltene Hilfe-Wizard zeigt kontextbezogen, mögliche weitere Arbeitsschritte an, die dann direkt ausgeführt werden können ohne über die Menüpunkte gehen zu müssen. 

Daneben bietet der WinPLC-Analyzer weitere nützliche Funktionen, deren Beschreibung diesen Rahmen sprengen würden. Weiterreichende Informationen, sowie Beispielvideos finden Sie unter www.mhj-software.de.

Gerne senden wir Ihnen auch unseren Produktkatalog per Post zu. In diesem Fall betätigen Sie bitte den Link "Katalog per Post kostenlos anfordern" auf der Startseite von www.mhj-software.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

Megablubb schrieb:


> ... Unter PLC verseh ich doch das Prozessleitsystem ...



Das wäre PLS. 

PLC = _Programmable Logic Controller_, also SPS wie schon erwähnt.


----------



## Megablubb

Morgen,

zuerst einmal an weissT, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage, gibt es wirklich nur den WinPLC Analyzer, den von Autem, Den AutoSpy von Deltalogic und von der TU Dresden, den ServiceLab von Siemens und den IBA Analyzer?
im internet konnte ich zumindest nichts mehr finden...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

Megablubb schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> zuerst einmal an weissT, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
> Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage, gibt es wirklich nur den WinPLC Analyzer, den von Autem, Den AutoSpy von Deltalogic und von der TU Dresden, den ServiceLab von Siemens und den IBA Analyzer?
> im internet konnte ich zumindest nichts mehr finden...



Hallo,

vielleicht gibt es noch ein paar Nischenlösungen, die spezielle Bereiche 
abdecken.

Aber als allgemeine Lösung mit ähnlich großem Leistungsumfang ist sonst
nichts auf dem Markt. 

Aber das ist doch  eine ganz gute Auswahl - oder?


----------



## b1k86-DL

Hallo Megablubb,

gerne würde ich natürlich erfahren wie denn die Test mit unserem SPS-Analyser verlaufen sind!?!

Gibt es schon ein Ergebnis?

Gruß B1k86-dl


----------



## Megablubb

Hey, 

ja, es gibt schon erste Ergebnisse. Aber die Entscheidung bezüglich der Wahl wird der Chef der Abteilung erst am Donnerstag nach der Präsentation der Ergebnisse treffen.

Der absolute Favorit ist natürlich der SPS- Analyzer von Autem, aber der kostet auch dementsprehend. Er macht einen sehr professionellen Eindruck, man kann mit ihm an allen SPS Arten arbeiten, unterstützt jede erdenkliche Schnittstelle. Genaueres zur Aufzeichnung und Auswertung der Daten lässt sich nicht sagen, da die Demoversion keine Signale erfässt und die Simulierten Signale nach jeder aufzeichnung direkt löscht.
Er kann bis zu 1000 Variablen aufzeichnen, verspricht eine lückenlose Erfassung der Messwerte und kann bei Triggerereignissen eine SMS/Email/Akkustisches Signal senden.

Der ServiceLab wird nicht ohne Grund von Siemens empfohlen. Mit ihm können auf Signale Aktionen folgen, man kann zum beispiel Variablen von der SPS mit mathematischen Funktionen, einen simulierten Schalter, einer und/oder verknüpfung, usw. verknüpfen und dann damit weiter Funktionen auslösen oder variablen in der SPS steuern. Es ist aufj eden fall eine interessante Spielerei 
Aber auch diese Software hat seinen Preis. Die Standardversion gibt es ab 2100 €.
Aufzeichnen kann er bis zu 990 Variablen, hat laut Hersteller eine Abtastrate von 25ms, kann auf Siemens S5, Siemens S7 und Sinumerik angewendet werden. Auch er sendet eine Störmeldung per SMS/ Email.

Der WinPLC unterstützt 99 Signale bei der Aufzeichnung und kann ebenfalls auf Siemens S5, Siemens S7 und Sinumerik angewendet werden. Er kann Offline Aufzeichnen, was bedeutet das das Programm automatich geändert wird und der PC nicht angeschlossen sein muss. Die Daten werden in DB´s gespeichert und die Aufzeichnungsdauer hängt vom Speicherplatz der Steuerung, der eingestellten Abtastrate und der Anzahl der aufzuzeichnenden Signale ab. Desweitern wird die Zykluszeit der SPS automatisch um 2-3 ms erhöht, was leider zum nachteil werden kann.
Durch seinen Hilfe Wizard ist er sehr einfach zu bedienen, vermittelt dadurch den Eindruck von einem easy Programm.
Bevor eine Aufzeichnung gestartet werden kann, zeigt er den Zustand der SPS an, was vom Vorteil ist. Nach der Aufzeichnung können die Signalkurven kommentiert werden.

Desweiteren gibt es noch den AutoSPy von Deltalogic und der TU Dresden. Er macht optisch und bedienerlich einen fachlichen Eindruck. Anfangs ist man jedoch ohne Handbuch aufgeschmissen. Die Demoversion lässt leider nur 2 Signale aufzeichnen, was einen ab und zu mal nerven kann, wenn ständig eine Fehlermeldung kommt. 
Die Signale können von der Symboltabelle des Programmes geladen werden. Sie können aktiviert und deaktiviert werden, was ein löschen erspart. In der Anzeige sind Zeitsprünge von Tag bis in den Sekundenbereich möglich. Zeitpunkte können mit sogenannten Flags makiert werden und direkt angewählt werden. Die Signaldaten sind in Excel exportierbar und ein Protokoll kann ausgedruckt werden.
Was ich nicht so gut fand war der Ringpuffer. Ich habe einige Zeit gebraucht um herauszufinden wie man diesen "verhindern" kann. Die Zoomfunktion ist jedoch super.
Zu den Fakten. Deltalogic sagt das Siemens Profibuskarten unterstütz werden, die TU- Dresden sagt, nur von der Firma Hilscher GmbH und Softing AG. Ich selbst konnte keine Verbindung mit einer Siemenskarte herstellen. Verwirrend!?
Signale können laut Deltalogic 255, laut der TUD 256 aufgezeichnet werden. Eine Variable  :-D
Die Aufzeichnugnsdauer ist wie bei den anderen auch Festplattenabhängig und die Aufzeichnung ebefalls Zyklusgenau kaufbar.

Dann gibt es noch den IBA- Analyzer. Der für mich am Anfang, nach der Informationssammlung direkt rausfiel. Ist zwar der billigste von allen, unterstützt aber nur die S7-300 und S7-400. Mit ihr lassen sich "nur" bis zu 64 Kanäle aufzeichnen und seine Aufzeichnungskapazität pro Messdatei ist auf 168h beschränkt. Seine Aufzeichnungszeit ist wie bei jeder abtastgenauen Aufzeichnung Schnittstellen und Signalanzahl abhängig. Dennoch schafft er es laut einem Testbericht bei TCP/IP auf bis zu 12 ms bei einem Signal.

Ich denke, das für einen Sporadischen Fehler entweder der AutoSPy oder der WinPLC am besten geeignet sind, und auch recht preiswert sind.

Bin echt gespannt für welchen man sich entscheidet.

Könnte sein das ich einige Daten vergessen habe, bitte um entschuldigung.
Soweit mein Eindruck von den Analyzern, hoffe es hilft irgendjemanden in Zukunft einmal


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Die Siemens-Profibuskarten werden über die Einstellung S7-PC/CP unterstützt. Dafür müssen die Siemens-Treiber auf dem Rechner installiert sein. Im Gegensatz zu Autem ist bei uns keine SoftNet-Lizenz für diesen Betrieb erforderlich.
Der Ringpuffer liegt auf der SPS bei zyklusgenauem Betrieb, auf dem PC ist alles flat angelegt.


----------



## Megablubb

das verrückte was mir bei dem Testen der Demos aufgefallen ist, ist das die Timer ungenau sind.
Ich habe einen Timer auf 2 sekunden gestellt und habe dann die Zeitdifferenz ausgemessen und es wurde 1,981 sekunden angezeigt. wenn man das jetzt hochrechnet auf z.B. eine Woche könnte das Auswirkungen auf den Produktionsprozess haben.
Weiß eventuell jemand wieso das so ist und ob das jetzt Zufall war oder "normal" ist.

achso, und Anmerkungen zu meinen Ergebnissen wären nice ;-)


----------



## AutoSPy

Hallo Megablubb,

zum Thema AutoSPy kann ich auch noch ein paar Informationen beitragen: 

Statt dem Handbuch gibt es dort ein PDF "Schnelleinstieg", in dem die ersten Schritte bis zu einer Aufzeichnung erläutert sind. 

Das Problem "Ringpufferüberlauf" hat man bei allen Programmen, die überhaupt zyklusgenau aufzeichnen können (also nur AutoSPy, Autems Analyzer und WinPLC von MHJ), die beiden letzteren erlauben allerdings in der Demo keine ECHTE Aufzeichnung, sodass dieses Problem verborgen bleibt. Wenn man sehr viele Signale in JEDEM Zyklus erfasst, entstehen einfach so viele Daten, dass man sie u. U. nicht schnell genug aus der SPS ausgelesen bekommt, weil der Zugang am Ende ist - es kommt dann zum Ringpufferüberlauf, also einer Datenlücke in der Aufzeichnung. Wenn man die DBs des Ringpuffers größer macht, werden sie effizienter übertragen und wenn man dem Ringpuffer mehr DBs spendiert werden die Überläufe seltener - beides geht im Konfigurationsdialog unter "Optionen". 

Da wir in der Demo ECHTE zyklusgenaue Aufzeichnungen erlauben, mussten wir uns irgend eine andere Beschränkung einfallen lassen  - deshalb das Limit mit den 2 Signalen. Wir halten aber diese Variante für ehrlicher, da man so trotzdem schon einmal an seiner Anlage aufzeichnen kann und nicht nur Fassade sieht.

Die Software unterstützt in der Tat auch Siemens Profibuskarten (allerdings nur mit installierten SoftNet-Treiber, alles andere geht auch ohne Siemens-Software) und kann pro Datenquelle 256 (nicht 255) Signale aufzeichnen, und das von bis zu 16 Datenquellen gleichzeitig. Übrigens kann der Treiber Ethernet UND Profibus, MPI, etc. Man muss die Zugänge also nicht einzeln bezahlen wie bei Autem.

Was die Unterstützung von Nicht-Siemens-Steuerungen angeht, so bietet AutoSPy seit neuestem auch einen OPC-Treiber. Damit kann dann von jeder beliebigen Steuerung aufgezeichnet werden, wenn der Hersteller einen OPC-Server mitliefert. Mit Ausnahme des Siemens-OPC-Servers sind dabei alle getesteten Server sogar sehr effizient!

Das Auswerten - auch von Langzeitaufzeichnungen - geht in AutoSPy sehr gut. Die Suchfunktion ist sehr leistungsfähig und für Spezialaufgaben gibt es die Skript-Funktion. 

Weitere Fragen können - auch Nutzer der Demo-Version - gern auch an den AutoSPy-Support (Tel. 0351 463 38475) richten. Dort können wir wahrscheinlich schneller Ihre Anforderungen disskutieren und sicher noch ein paar Tips geben. Und noch eine Anmerkung zum Schluss: AutoSPy wird längst nicht mehr von der TU Dresden entwickelt sondern ist in festen Händen bei der GWT-TUD GmbH in Dresden, die zwar in verschiedenen Projekten eng mit der TU kooperiert, aber in Sachen AutoSPy hohe Qualität, Kontinuität und guten Support gewährleisten kann.

Sebastian Theiss
GWT-TUD GmbH
www.autospy.de


----------



## AutoSPy

Zum Thema Timer: Welche Zeitbasis wurde bei der Initialisierung des Timers genutzt? Auf was für einer SPS läuft die Anwendung? Ältere 300er Steuerungen haben z.B. eine Timer-Auflösung von 10ms. D.h. die von Ihnen beobachtete Abweichung wäre auf so einer Steuerung grundsätzlich normal. Dazu kommt, das man den Timer meist nur einmal pro Zyklus abfragt und die Genauigkeit dadruch weiter einschränkt. Beide Ursachen erzeugen aber lediglich eine Quantisierung; die Abweichung akkumuliert sich bei längeren Timern nicht. Generell liegt es dann an der Anwendung, ob die Timer-Ungenauigkeit nach längerer Zeit zu Problemen führen kann.

Auch wichtig: Wie haben sie die 1,98 Sekunden gemessen?

Sebastian Theiss
GWT-TUD GmbH
www.autospy.de


----------



## Megablubb

Ersteinmal vielen Dank für die weiteren Informationen und dafür das mir jetzt einiges klarer ist..

Zu der Sache mit dem Timer.
Die Anwendung läuft zu Zeit auf einer 400er Steuerung. Die Zeitdifferenz habe ich mit Ihrer Software gemessen. Also habe soweit es ging rangezoomt und den ANfangs und Endpunkt markiert.



> Beide Ursachen erzeugen aber lediglich eine Quantisierung; die  Abweichung akkumuliert sich bei längeren Timern nicht.


 sorry, aber versteh ich nicht 



> Generell liegt es dann an der Anwendung, ob die Timer-Ungenauigkeit nach  längerer Zeit zu Problemen führen kann.


Ich habe mir nur gedacht, wenn man das mit der Ungenauigkeit hochrechnet, meinetwegen auf ein Jahr, dann ist es doch eigentlich logisch das das in irgendeiner Art und Weise zu einem Problem führt.


----------



## AutoSPy

Megablubb,

ich nehme an, Sie haben zyklusgenau aufgezeichnet. Denn mit abtastgenauer Aufzeichnung wären die Ausgangsdaten für so genaue Zeitmessungen ungeeignet. Zum Thema Quantisierung, damit ist gemeint, dass, wenn eine Anwendung mit beispielsweise 12ms Zykluszeit einen Timer einmal pro Zyklus abfragt, alle Zeitmessungen (sowohl in Ihrem SPS-Programm als auch in AutoSPy) max. auf +/-12ms Sekunden genau erfolgen können. Noch verrückter wird es, wenn die Zykluszeit stark schwankt. In jedem Fall ist ein solcher Fehler absolut, also bei kurzen Zeitintervallen genau mit gleichem Betrag von +/-12ms vorhanden wie bei Timern, die mehrere Sekunden laufen. Das meinte ich mit "nicht kumulieren". Nur wenn man die Zeitmessungen selbst kumuliert, d.h. wenn man z.B. erwartet, das nach 1800maligem Ablauf Ihres 2-Sekunden-Timer tatsächlich genau eine Stunde um ist, macht man u. U. einen recht großen Fehler. Aber solche Annahmen trifft, glaube ich, kaum eine Anwendung. Für große Zeitspannen sind Timer einfach die falsche Wahl - dort hilft eher die SPS-Uhr.

Und jetzt noch ein kleiner AutoSPy-Tipp: Wenn Sie die Dauer der High-Phase eines Binärsignals (z.B. Timers) messen wollen, brauchen Sie nicht unendlich nah hineinzoomen, um die Messcursoren genau plazieren zu können. Schalten Sie stattdessen die Funktion "An Merkmalen ausrichten" ein (ein Knopf mit kleinem Anker und eine Flanke im Andockfenster "Flags") und markieren Sie in der Kurvenansicht den Signalnamen (das Rechteck um den Signalnamen färbt sich dann blau). Dann "docken" die Messcursuren ab einem gewissen Abstand automatisch an einer Flanke an.

Sebastian Theiss
GWT-TUD GmbH
www.autospy.de


----------



## Rainer Hönle

AutoSPy schrieb:


> Die Software unterstützt in der Tat auch Siemens Profibuskarten (allerdings nur mit installierten SoftNet-Treiber, alles andere geht auch ohne Siemens-Software) und kann pro Datenquelle 256 (nicht 255) Signale aufzeichnen, und das von bis zu 16 Datenquellen gleichzeitig. Übrigens kann der Treiber Ethernet UND Profibus, MPI, etc. Man muss die Zugänge also nicht einzeln bezahlen wie bei Autem.



Wie bereits geschrieben, ist beim AutoSPy eine kostenpflichtige SoftNet-Lizenz nicht erforderlich. Es genügt, wenn die Siemens-Gerätetreiber (Stichwort "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen") auf dem Rechner installiert sind.


----------

